# tyranid warrior 5th ed



## mists_cloud (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi I'm new to using tyranids, and I wanted to optimize the tyranid warriors, as once glued it's stuck, so to speak, I used necron, and variation is quite...bleak. so now that i have choices i need to figure the good from the bad. Any advice would be helpful, thanks in advance. :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to shamelessly plug my own tactica. It should cover the answers to all of your questions. There are also several other really awesome tacticas in the Tyranid Tactics section.

Also to that note you may want to consider magnetizing your models so you can swap out weapons options. There are several good tutorial articles floating around the internet that walk you through doing that.


----------



## Windhammer (May 19, 2010)

Tyranid warriors are sort of the jack of all trades for Tyranid armies. So good at everything, master of none.

Its usually a good idea to figure out how you want them to support your army and then tailor them to that. They provide semi durable midfield synapse (give them a gaunt screen for cover saves), and can be biomorphed to mash MEQs in CC or put out a high shot volume.

If you want to make them CC units, give them boneswords and adrenal glands and they'll mop up MEQs.

Deathspitters will put out a decent amount of ranged firepower that people don't expect from tyranids.

In either case, don't get tempted to do both, as this typically gets to costly. Plus, if you want to get into CC, you'll be running every shoot phase so deathspitters will be pointless, and if you want to shoot you'll probably never get close enough to assault. So the points are better spent elsewhere.

Last note, if you run warriors, a prime will boost the unit considerably. For a CC unit, prime with LW/BS and for ranged another deathspitter (along with raising the rest of the units BS to 4) are good choices.


----------



## mists_cloud (Sep 4, 2008)

Cheers for help from you both, the tactics is quite extensive.  and windhammer, very sound tactics, I can tell I can learn a lot from both of you. ^^


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Warrior with deathspitter = 35 pts or 3.5 Gants with devourers. With Alpha support:

Warrior (BS4) = 3 x 2/3 x 2/3 = 12/9 = 1.3 wounds against t4
Dakkagants = 10.5 x 1/2 x 1/2 = 21/8 = 2.6 wounds against t4

The gants are twice as cost effective at anti infantry shooting.

Warrior with toxin and rending claws = 40pts or 2.4 toxin stealers.
Against most opponents the rolls are exactly the same so it's a direct comparison of 3 attacks for the warrior against 4.8 for the stealers. This becomes 4 against 7.2 on the charge. Never mind the stealers additional benefits- deployment options, fleet, not caring about instant death etc.

This leaves the warriors with one role that can't be easily recreated elsewhere in the list for less points- powerweapon countercharge.

Warrior, bonesword and whip, talons, toxin = 50points. Lethal in combat...if you ever get there. Alternatively, twin swords, toxin and talons if you regularly come up against multi wound assault models can be fun. Not much cop against wytches, hammernaters and deamons though so watch out.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I've found the greatest benefit of Warriors to be the fact they are a Scoring Synapse unit that can hold a home objective alone, keeping Hive Guard and the like in line and throwing out a little extra firepower all at the same time.

Knowing that you have a unit sitting on your objective that doesn't need to be babysat, and isn't enough of a threat to go unnoticed against a lot of players.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I regularly run five of them with no bells and whistles + a prime with twin boneswords. They don't often take out their points in kills, but the synapse and ability to hold objectives is really good. Plus, it can tarpit or destroy most units in CC. It operates as a tactical unit rather than a killing unit when it comes down to it for me.


----------

